# how to clean jacket



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

soap? lol why is this in the tips and tricks section?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

go get it dry cleaned...it always worked for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

oakdog8 said:


> soap? lol why is this in the tips and tricks section?


hehe  .. i tried that, even scrubbed hard and all the dirt won't come off.. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> go get it dry cleaned...it always worked for me :thumbsup:


hmm.. but the inside label says to wash in cold water and not to use a dryer?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

mikey411 said:


> hmm.. but the inside label says to wash in cold water and not to use a dryer?


well now i know your jacket isn't more delicate than tuxes...and everyone knows you have to go get them dry cleaned cuz you can't wash them..so go see how much it would cost to get it dry cleaned


----------

